# Good day on apache



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

Went to apache at 8:00 this morning and fished the tournament there, ended up coming in 3rd place  . Besides that it was a good day for fishing on the pier. A 6 pound black drum was caught off of shrimp, over 15 flounder and a 28 inch red drum caught off the end of the pier on mullet. Also tons of whitting and pinfish were being caught. 
David


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

papagwedo said:


> Went to apache at 8:00 this morning and fished the tournament there, ended up coming in 3rd place  . Besides that it was a good day for fishing on the pier. A 6 pound black drum was caught off of shrimp, over 15 flounder and a 28 inch red drum caught off the end of the pier on mullet. Also tons of whitting and pinfish were being caught.
> David


That tourney was a joke. I was there and fished it. The rules weren't clearly defined, it was un-organized, etc. I know it was supposed to be for fun, but the 2nd place guy got very mad at the winners, because his 15 lbs of Flounder was beat by 23 lbs of Pinfish. The "officials" said anything edible and not caught from a King rig, was eligible. So the winning angler took andvantage of the rules, and caught around 120 Pinfish. Anyway, it was a decent day, no Kings and only a few Spanish.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Apache....*

Funny how folks see the same place on the same day in such different ways........

In any case, I'm glad to see the report, and glad that there were some fish caught somewhere.....The skunk's been riding in my fishin' buggy


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah I thought the same thing about the tourny and the guys who came in 1st had 4 people putting pinfish in their bucket :--| . The guy with all the flounder should have won it. I did the same thing with the pinfish after i didn't catch anything by 11. Apache was supposively sponsering the tourny and bass pro was co-sponsering, but it seemed like bass pro did everything and the people at apache didn't know anything. Well I went back to apache today and right before I left there were alot of sheepshead swimming on the surface around the pylons, just wish I had some bait to catch them wish.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

papagwedo said:


> Yeah I thought the same thing about the tourny and *the guys who came in 1st had 4 people putting pinfish in their bucket* :--| . The guy with all the flounder should have won it. I did the same thing with the pinfish after i didn't catch anything by 11. Apache was supposively sponsering the tourny and bass pro was co-sponsering, but it seemed like bass pro did everything and the people at apache didn't know anything. Well I went back to apache today and right before I left there were alot of sheepshead swimming on the surface around the pylons, just wish I had some bait to catch them wish.


I don't mean to be an agressor and start an arguement, but I watched the first place team catch all those pins. They definately didn't cheat. They even took fish _out_ of the bucket.


PS, Hope you get a nice Sheepshead, but save a few for me when I come back this fall.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

I also fished this so called tournement. I can also say the Pinfish fishermen caught their own fish. I fished beside them all day.If there is any hard feelings it should be directed toward Bass Pro. What did they expect with no rules?


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

No hard feelings against the guys who caught all the pinfish, but I fished besides them from 10 and on and they did have other people putting pinfish in their bucket. There was a little kid probably about 8 putting pinfish in their bucket and also two of their friends did.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Maybe they should hold a separate tourney for people who like to catch pinfish. To mix trash fish with game fish in a tourney is for the birds. Just my two cents.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Maybe they should make some clear rules and have the personel to enforce them. This was a silly tournament. In my opinon they should simply go by Myrtle Beach Rodeo rules.


----------



## The Lorax (Mar 30, 2005)

*Flounder*

How far out were you catching the flounder? And what were you using? We tried some flounder rigs and mud minnows last time we were there (a week or two ago) and didn't have any luck at all. We were about 3/4 of the way out (1/2 between the snack shack and the end).


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

The Lorax said:


> How far out were you catching the flounder? And what were you using? We tried some flounder rigs and mud minnows last time we were there (a week or two ago) and didn't have any luck at all. We were about 3/4 of the way out (1/2 between the snack shack and the end).


The Flounder were caught off the end of the Tee on mullet minnows.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

So are you saying that there was a whole bunch of dead fish in buckets at the end of the day?

Nice way for Bass Pro to show convservationism.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

johnnyleo11 said:


> So are you saying that there was a whole bunch of dead fish in buckets at the end of the day?
> 
> Nice way for Bass Pro to show convservationism.


Precisely. Just one more reason a set of rules should have been clearly defined.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Blues Brother said:


> Precisely. Just one more reason a set of rules should have been clearly defined.


You'd figure something like that would be Catch and Release only as to let as much fish live for another day.

What were the prizes for this tournament? $100 gift card at BPS? Bragging rights and a T Shirt?


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

johnnyleo11 said:


> You'd figure something like that would be Catch and Release only as to let as much fish live for another day.
> 
> What were the prizes for this tournament? $100 gift card at BPS? Bragging rights and a T Shirt?


This is the most rediculous part. The 1st place prize was a dinky little tackle bag, two 1/2 day charter trips with the "Hurricane Fleet", and a little plastic Trophy. Oh yeah, and two tickets to the Alabama Theater.  Woohoo. That hardly justifies killing about 150 Pinfish, eh?


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

papagwedo said:


> No hard feelings against the guys who caught all the pinfish, *1) but I fished besides them* from 10 and on and they did have other people putting pinfish in their bucket. *2) There was a little kid probably about 8 putting pinfish in their bucket and also two of their friends did*.


1) Which you should'nt have been doing, unless you had a King Pass. 

2) And also, they beat 2nd place by 8 lbs. Even if they did cheat, I don't think a few more Pins would've amounted to 8 lbs.


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

No it didn't matter if i had a king pass or not becuase i was not on the king side.....


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

papagwedo said:


> No it didn't matter if i had a king pass or not becuase i was not on the king side.....


Yes you were on the king side. I know who you are. You were in my way most of the day. You were fishing past the corner of the rope. Now how about us putting this silly issue to rest.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Edit: Double Post. Sorry.


----------

